# 1-16 - 21 found this 10.000 year indain clear fork gouges tool.



## east texas terry (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## RCO (Jan 24, 2021)

I've yet to ever find a native / first nations artifact despite the fact there was plenty of them around here but I've never really looked hard for them either


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 24, 2021)

*Clear Fork gouges are not common in Florida, though they are widespread in Texas and Northern Mexico.  Sometimes these "spokeshaves" are incorrectly described as small Clear Fork gouges.  (This from Barbara Purdy in her FLORIDA PREHISTORIC STONE TECHNOLOGY.  The CFgouge is thought to be part of the Late Paleo/Archaic tool kit in Florida.  *


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 24, 2021)

How they got there name in Texas most of them was found on the clear fork of the Brazos in west  Texas this was found east of Austin Texas very few found there it was like a swiss- army -knife to them


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 24, 2021)

*Purdy's description of the Clear Fork gouge:


*


----------

